# Tournevis Tri wings pour enlever la batterie



## Raoul Simpson (4 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

je dois enlever la batterie de 2 macbook pro pour changer le clavier (dans les 2 cas)

Il se trouve que pour virer cette batterie, il y'a des vis spéciales. Il faut donc un tournevis 
trigram / tri-wing Y1 3*40mm 

J'ai fait l'acquisition de la mallette suivante (38 de frais de douane :mouais: ), mais malheureusement pas de tri-wing Y1
http://www.ifixit.com/Tools/Pro-Tech-Toolkit/IF145-072-1

Ou puis-je trouver ce fameux triwing Y1 (http://www.ifixit.com/Tools/Tri-wing-Y1-Screwdriver/IF145-107) à part chez ifixit (les frais de douanes, c'est pas trop accepter dans l'administration)

J'ai vu que chez dx.com, quelques tournevis étaient proposés mais ils sont un peu léger sur les caractéristiques.
http://dx.com/p/penggong-cr-v-tri-wing-y-trigram-screwdriver-for-electronics-diy-3mm-50mm-19861
http://dx.com/p/tri-wing-trigram-40mm-screwdriver-for-electronics-diy-7705

A quoi correspond le 3*40mm car d'après ce que j'ai lu, le 3*50 permet aussi de virer ces vis ?

Bon, je pourais acheter un kit complet avec des embouts Y1, Y2 et Y3, mais c'est pour le boulot et je ne serais pas remboursé donc si je pouvais trouver un truc à 1,5$ plutôt que 20$, ça serait pas mal.


----------



## Larme (4 Avril 2013)

http://www.conrad.fr/ce/fr/product/814236/Embout-Tri-Wing-1-longueur-25-mm-Wiha-7019 ?
Il s'agit que d'un embout, mais bon...
Farnell, Conrad, et cie peuvent être de bons points de recherche...
En bref, des boutiques spécialisées dans l'électronique, là où on pourrait avoir besoin de ce type de tournevis.


----------



## Raoul Simpson (4 Avril 2013)

Je pense que je vais prendre le risque de l'acheter chez DX, car 4,1 sans frais de port


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Avril 2013)

Raoul Simpson a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je dois enlever la batterie de 2 macbook pro pour changer le clavier (dans les 2 cas)
> 
> ...


 
Je serais curieux de voir une photo de ton kit... J'ai acheté uniquement la boîte 54 bits driver kit et elle est dedans. Et c'est exactement comme sur la photo iFixit, ils se trouvent avec les Torx T9, T10, T15 et T20 : Y0 et Y1


----------



## Malik570 (21 Avril 2013)

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/TOURNEVIS-TRIWING-GBA-SP-WII-DS-DS-LITE-DSI-3DS-NEUF-/160859456035?pt=FR_Jeux_Vid%C3%A9o_Autres_Accessoires&hash=item2573f88223

Si tu l'a pas encore acheté celui la fais l'affaire et pour pas cher.


----------



## Tox (21 Avril 2013)

Et en passant, en cas de vis marquée, quelqu'un sait-il où on peut s'en procurer ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Avril 2013)

Dans un store Apple à prix d'or. :rateau: Ou chez des réparateurs Apple, agréés ou non, en boutique ou en ligne.


----------



## Tox (21 Avril 2013)

En ligne, je n'ai rien trouvé de concluant en Europe...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Avril 2013)

ESimport qui poste régulièrement sur ce forum : http://esimport.fr. L'envoi d'une vis ou de tout autre petit élément peu cher a un coût totalement disproportionné... :rateau:


----------

